# ca. 1947 Arbos Corsa



## Freqman1 (Aug 18, 2021)

Another one I bought out of Italy. A fairly obscure brand but they did beautiful work. This one has the Campagnolo Cambio Corsa drive train. I don't believe these were ever imported so seeing this on this side of the pond is rare especially since you don't even see a lot of them in Italy. I still need to paint a panel on the seat tube and add decals before I call it finished. V/r Shawn


----------



## phantom (Aug 18, 2021)

Looks like jewelry. I don't think I could reach the pedals.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 18, 2021)

nobody in the future will look at a high end 2021 Road Bike and say "that bike is beautiful".


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 18, 2021)

had to go watch some videos to see how those work. pretty interesting. you have to really want to shift on that bike.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 18, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> had to go watch some videos to see how those work. pretty interesting. you have to really want to shift on that bike.



Yea even the pro riders at the time like Bartali, who was the master at shifting these, and Coppi who won the '50 Paris Roubaix with the namesake shifter hated to change gears. It is definitely a learned skill. I'm still kinda slow at it but it just takes a little practice. V/r Shawn


----------



## dave429 (Aug 18, 2021)

Beautiful! Looks like a work of art. What is frame size?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 18, 2021)

I like anything with a crazy shifting set up. ... I still remember the first time I saw Schwinn Suicide Shift.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 18, 2021)

.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 18, 2021)

dave429 said:


> Beautiful! Looks like a work of art. What is frame size?



My size--58 cm! V/r Shawn


----------



## dave429 (Aug 18, 2021)

@Freqman1 Thats perfect then! Again, beautiful bike. Enjoy the ride!


----------



## juvela (Aug 19, 2021)

-----

Hello Shawn,

thanks so much for sharing this wonderful new arrival with the forum - what a beauty!

at first glance assumed lug pattern to be an Agrati one but on closer look it matches no Agrati pattern am familiar with; if Agrati it may be one discontinued "before me time"

another lug maker active at this period who may have done them was Malaguti,  information on their products is a bit thin

this image gives an example of one of their designs -


















the blue cycle in the above four images is a Malaguti, they were a producer of both frames and lugs





did the seller of the bicycle mention to you anything regarding the lugs?

what make are the handlebar endcaps/plugs?

love the machine's beautiful chainset

pedals appear to be Sheffield Corsa Nr. 655









thank you again for sharing this outstanding piece!

please convey our best wishes to His Excellency Sir George


-----


----------



## Jesper (Sep 2, 2021)

A treasure and sight to behold! I nearly bought a nice frame with the Cambio Corsa dropouts, but I just didn't want to spend the time looking for a complete shifting system; already have my hands full with my 30's classic (et al.) looking for period parts. Thanks for sharing some history.

Could you possibly give us a shot of the headbadge? Thanks.


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 2, 2021)

Way out of my Wheel house but what a beautifully crafted machine!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 2, 2021)

Jesper said:


> A treasure and sight to behold! I nearly bought a nice frame with the Cambio Corsa dropouts, but I just didn't want to spend the time looking for a complete shifting system; already have my hands full with my 30's classic (et al.) looking for period parts. Thanks for sharing some history.
> 
> Could you possibly give us a shot of the headbadge? Thanks.



Here ya go!


----------



## Jesper (Sep 3, 2021)

Thanks for the headbadge shot Shawn!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 7, 2022)

Rifinito-or as we say here “close enough for government work”! A huge thanks to @Gus for the superb decals. V/r Shawn


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 7, 2022)

That is really looking great.


----------



## Gus (Jan 8, 2022)

What a sweet looking Ride!


----------



## ditchpig (Jan 8, 2022)

Beautiful! Is it a 1950? (my bad I see it's a '47) Are you going to add toe clips/straps or a water bottle? I am amazed to see how it was shifted! Thank you for sharing this classic.....


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 8, 2022)

ditchpig said:


> Beautiful! Is it a 1950? (my bad I see it's a '47) Are you going to add toe clips/straps or a water bottle? I am amazed to see how it was shifted! Thank you for sharing this classic.....



I may add straps but probably no bottle (permanently). I just don't want to clutter it up that much. I do have a vintage holder and bottle I can put on it should I decide to take it more than a few miles. V/r Shawn


----------



## alexander55 (Jan 10, 2022)

Wow! Congratulations. Enjoy that beauty. (And…like you…I would not put a waterbottle cage on that one. Why clutter it and risk a scrape on that beautiful paint.)


----------



## videoranger (Jan 12, 2022)

Vintage Italian riders require more that just a water bottle, better to bring vino


----------

